# headphones around Rs 1000?



## sathish1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi guys i'm new to this forum i'm using apple ipod clasic 160GB it comes with a headphone nothing special in it its sooooo horrible to hear beats on it...
i'm thinking to buy a headphone my price range is around 1000bugs...
here i taught to buy list 

MEElectronics M6
Soundmagic PL-30
Sony MDR-EX50LP
creative ep 630 
Sony MDR-EX36V-i don't know the exact price of this....


IF ANYONE KNOW BETTER THAN THIS PLEASE LET ME KNOW....


----------



## Faun (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: earbuds around 1000k?*

I am afraid anyone will trade for your 1000 bugs.

Get Soundmagic PL 21 if you like to have decent bass punch.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 3, 2011)

Get either of MEElectronics M6 or Soundmagic PL-30. Both are better than better Creative one and probably overall better than the Sony one too.
My vote goes for the Soundmagic Pl-30 as I have experienced it personally and it is a tested product.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 4, 2011)

I suggest Soundmagic PL-30...bass is less than PL-21 but still excels in other aspects.

if u want insane amount of Bass than Hippo Boom is good in that.


----------



## Ridwan Shafi (Nov 4, 2011)

Couple of weeks ago I had the same query but ma budget was Rs.500, so I bought Philips SHP-1900 from flipkart  I expected simple sound quality but was wobbled by the sound quality, It was extremely good and the sound isolation worked like wonder, bass was also pretty nice. I would recommend you to check the link I have posted on this thread. YOu should consider buying these headphones to save your precious POCKET-MONEY


----------



## sathish1 (Nov 4, 2011)

thanks for the reply guys k then 


i atlast came for the conclusion i'm not going with sony for this price may be good if i spend more for that....

k lets choose

soundmagic pl11 vs pl30 

r i don't know abt hippo boom so if ot is good plzzz provide the like here...


guys i need a better base and clarity must be there suggest me guys...


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 5, 2011)

sathish1 said:


> k lets choose
> 
> soundmagic pl11 vs pl30



its like PL30 >> PL21 >> PL11

buy PL21 if u can't afford PL30 & PL11 is the last option.



sathish1 said:


> r i don't know abt hippo boom so if ot is good plzzz provide the like here...


u can order it online.even I have not tested it yet..but seen in internet people praising about its MEGA BASS 



sathish1 said:


> guys i need a better base and clarity must be there suggest me guys...


u will get this in SoundMagic


----------



## sathish1 (Nov 5, 2011)

guys when i went for ebay its showing pl30 price as  2,700 rupees is it true i was thinking it will be around 1000....

see the link here soundmagic pl30 | eBay

is it ture....


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 5, 2011)

Sennheiser CX180 ~1.2K


----------



## Sarath (Nov 5, 2011)

Get brainwavz m1.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 5, 2011)

The cx180 is good but gets damaged too soon. I have 2 of those and a m1


----------



## sathish1 (Nov 5, 2011)

Sarath said:


> The cx180 is good but gets damaged too soon. I have 2 of those and a m1



the price of m1 is nearly 2k its pretty high for me...


----------



## Sarath (Nov 6, 2011)

Hmmm then get the cx180 if you can keep them carefully. Comes with 2 year warranty too.


----------



## sathish1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Hmmm then get the cx180 if you can keep them carefully. Comes with 2 year warranty too.



is it a better one compared to soundmagic pl30 nd me electronics m6
how about bass and clarity???



Faun said:


> I am afraid anyone will trade for your 1000 bugs.
> 
> Get Soundmagic PL 21 if you like to have decent bass punch.




many of my friends also advice me to go for PL21 compared to the others i'll listed.
May i go for that. Is it good can any one tell me the pros and cons of them...


----------



## Sarath (Nov 6, 2011)

That is exactly the problem. I don't know how they compare to each other. I only have the M1 and the CX180. You will have to check with the users of those IEMs.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 6, 2011)

sathish1 said:


> many of my friends also advice me to go for PL21 compared to the others i'll listed.
> May i go for that. Is it good can any one tell me the pros and cons of them...



If CX180 is within your reach, forget PL21..


----------



## maverick.rishi (Nov 8, 2011)

guys i hv a *creative zen v plus *mp4 player,
the earphones which came with it hv been lost,
cn u suggest something in the *range of 500-1000*,
also cn it double up for my* nokia x3 handset?? *
wat is the market price of soundmagic pl30,21??
is there nything cheaper??


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 8, 2011)

maverick.rishi said:


> wat is the market price of soundmagic pl30,21??
> is there nything cheaper??



PL 21 is around 650~750 range...
& PL 30 is above 900 range


----------



## maverick.rishi (Nov 8, 2011)

@zangetsu- Thanks dude!!


----------



## sathish1 (Nov 8, 2011)

guys i will go with BRAINWAVZ m1....Because of the build quality may i know the exact price is the any way to get them in chennai....


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2011)

Pristinenote.com is the best place to get these from.


----------



## maverick.rishi (Nov 9, 2011)

also read abt jvc marshmallows.
are they better than pl30?
came to know that soundmagic products are a little fragile,i mean i m gonna use them in hostel and over here usage is nt exactly careful.


----------



## maverick.rishi (Nov 9, 2011)

also is skullcandy any gud,somebody suggested it to me and i wanted to get ur opinion.
skullcandy inkd s2incz-045 around re 854 on infibeam??


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 9, 2011)

maverick.rishi said:


> also is skullcandy any gud,somebody suggested it to me and i wanted to get ur opinion.
> skullcandy inkd s2incz-045 around re 854 on infibeam??



I have read in TDF that skullcandy is not so good & is not suggested..
either stick to SoundMagic or Sienhesser


----------



## sathish1 (Nov 10, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> If CX180 is within your reach, forget PL21..



Hi guys thanks for all who gave me d suggestion....


at last i brought a CX180....

ya worth for the money base was superb and every thing is awesome.....

5STAR for the product...

EXCEPT the Build quality i'm sooo afraid of the wires its sooo thin i need to keep it careful...

i'm having a doubt guys wat abt burn in Hours how many hours i need to burn of that thing....????


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 11, 2011)

sathish1 said:


> i'm having a doubt guys wat abt burn in Hours how many hours i need to burn of that thing....????



50~60hrs


----------



## sathish1 (Nov 11, 2011)

it may cause any difference in sound quality...????


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 11, 2011)

sathish1 said:


> it may cause any difference in sound quality...????



most of the users says yes...
u can consider this as an experiment to burnin the iem 

for more details refer to the burnin website


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2011)

sathish1 said:


> it may cause any difference in sound quality...????



Won't change the sound signature, bass response can improve.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2011)

At what price you purchased that ??


----------



## sathish1 (Nov 12, 2011)

gameranand said:


> At what price you purchased that ??



its about 1.2K and extra 15 its 

1215 rs because i used my card....


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2011)

^^ okey dokey. Thanks for info.


----------



## sathish1 (Nov 14, 2011)

its k dude....
They afford pl30 for the same price range with 1year warranty but i don't know about the quality of sound magic PL30 that's y i didn't brought that i go for cx180....


compare to them which is best 
CX180 vs PL30

because if i planned to go another time i may go for it...


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Nov 14, 2011)

pl30 is around 975/-, its mid and high signature is great, lacks in bass, its tight but not boomy or punchy. 

brainwavz m1 and pro alpha is around 1570 in pristine note. I am considering buying it, but I am confused will it be any good for my defy, coz i dont won any dedicated music player and I will be playing it without any amplifier. can anyone advice on that?


----------

